# I'm curious about paid vacation



## Poofresh (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't take it often (4+years ago) and i finally took the time to do it.  I filed and put the hours in.  I checked Kronos and it said "unpaid vacation". Did I mess up the paper? I could've sworn I put a checkmark on paid vacation.  I usually ask hr for help, but I did it on my own.

There a way they can fix this. I need the money lol


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 19, 2021)

Requesting vacation time off and requesting to be paid for that time off are separate things to do in myTime Self Service. You have received the time off now you need to request to be paid for it.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 19, 2021)

But don't do it until you are really close to the vacation time.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 19, 2021)

On the last day that you work before you start your vacation . Clock out for the day and go on the pc my time self service and select paid time off. The put in the days that you are taking off. That way you get paid if it’s a week before payday .


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 19, 2021)

sounds like an easy thing to do.  thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2021)

You will get paid up to your weekly average hours.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 8, 2021)

Not quite on topic, but since my average is still only mid-thirties, to get my 40 for the week I work a Sunday and then request 32 hours vacay over the rest of that business week. It's absurd to me that we can't use our own paid vacation beyond our average hours.


----------



## Rarejem (May 8, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Not quite on topic, but since my average is still only mid-thirties, to get my 40 for the week I work a Sunday and then request 32 hours vacay over the rest of that business week. It's absurd to me that we can't use our own paid vacation beyond our average hours.


We used to be able to do that.  I was more than disappointed when it changed. Vacation time is "earned", yet are considered "a gratuity or gift" from Target.  Most gratuities or gifts I get come without strings attached and aren't taken away or have limitations for use.


----------

